# Need some feedback on the ride of a compact moots



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been thinking of getting a moots. Problem is I have been to 4 dealers in my area and none of them even seem remotely intested in selling me one. None have any instock and I was give 2007 pricing on frames if that tell you anything. Have never even seen one and dropping money on a frame that I have never even seen is not very logical. Pretty disapointed if this is how dealers want to sell products. 

Without driving out the factory and riding one there...Can anyone give some feel back on how this bike rides. I was looking at the compact. I am 5'11" around 215pds and was thinking of a 56 should fit me...that is what I am riding now Lemond 55cm..tt 56.5 with a 110mm stem. 

how stiff is the bottom bracket.....what size are the down tube and top tube if anyone can measure them..

What about the setback ti seatpost. Does anyone have one...do they work or move around...what about the weight...Has anyone weight one..

Sorry for all the questions....But the dealers are just worthless....


----------



## cmt (Nov 13, 2004)

First, keep looking for a dealer that will help you with the purchase. Second, I'm 6'0 and 160 and my compact is 9 months old. It is simply the best bike I have ever riden in every way, period! It doesn't do one thing great, but everything really well. It is very balanced in every way in my opinion. Just my thought and my old bike was a high end carbon one that had no character. Again just my thoughts.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

We are almost exactly the same size. I do not currently have a Moots compact (had one, and then like a knucklehead I sold it), the 56 should fit very well. No issues with the bottom bracket stiffness. I ran an Eriksen lay back post. I am currently riding a Moots PsychloX in 56 as my training bike and really love it. As far as weight...not really sure of the frame, but you can certainly build the bike up in the 16-16.5 lb range without getting crazy.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Forgot to add....Moots currently has a 56 compact demo bike for sale, complete....I think they are asking about 3k for it and you get the full factory warranty.


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hotshot,

I had the same problem. I went to my closest Moots dealer, they said knaww you don't what that, this cf rocket is what you really need. Called a couple different places with pretty much the same response. So out of frustration I contacted Jon at Moots and asked him what bike shop they really like to work with. Ended up going with Turin in Chicago. Not only were they pleasant to work with, they also got a demo bike for me to try. Loved it,bought it, could not be happier. Like CMT I also came off a high end carbon and haven't ridden it since.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

I've ownd my compact sl for a few years now, ridden everything else on the market, and still havent found ANYTHING els ethat even comes close. i just bought a Look 595 for the hell of it, but i would not trade my compact sl for anything, its slender, agile smooth as hell and just buzzes along faster and more comfortably than anything else. really, I can;t state enough how good this bike feels, and I'm usually a naysayer, doubtful of fancy claims about bikes. the comact is like a prsche, it snaps along, not as stiff as the Look, but after 2 hours there is no comparison, I will be faster at the end of the day on my Moots. the bike coils like a spring, smooths out the bumps and is just perfectly balanced.
I could go on...


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a Look 585 prior to the Moots....really like the Look as well. The Look built up lighter and was more...um...snappy. It also had a more of an 'Instant acceleration" feel. The Moots, as stated previously, is a better all around ride plus being a ti bike should last forever.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Agreed, for instant acceleration and hills and racing the Look would be a first choice, for all around fast and comfortable riding, training, centuries and aesthetic pleasure the Moots. If I had to chose only 1 bike to live with, I would chose the Moots, no comparison to a mass-produced albeit beautiful Look. I also agree that the lifespan of Ti was a major factor in my original purchase of the bike, after 2 cracked carbon frames, Kestrels, broken by ride handlers and bike shop mechs I decided to go with something that would last, and the knowledge that rust, rain, cracks, fatigue etc are not factors makes me so happy 

As far as compact vs traditional, I don;t think there is much difference in the actual ride, perhaps the compact is a bit stiffer (theoretically) and slightly faster handling. I ride in city traffic so I like something I can whip around city streets and cars and compact felt more agile.

I would factor your size in making the determination, for example I ride the compact but its actually a bit small SO I have a TON of post sticking up, too much really, I probably should have gone with the traditional straight top tube or a size up, but I was told the 56 was the right size and I liked the quickness of the compact geometry in traffic and in packs during crits,

If you are tall or have really long legs (like me) then the straight top tube would be better for you, it will require less post sticking out and maybe even be stiffer, but if your legs are shorter then the compact will be a better fit, i would use this type of reasoning in making your decision.


----------



## dteuscher (May 1, 2008)

I ride a 56 Vamoots and I am the same height as you are (and I used to be the same weight before I got the Moots. I am no longer a clydesdale). The bike fits me perfectly with a 110 Thomson stem. I am running the Zipp SLC2 carbon bars. They are super stiff and really smooth out the vibrations. I am running the layback post as well and it is perfect. I have the pre-cinch model, so the saddle was a #[email protected]#! to mount, but once installed, no issues.

Anyway - I ran into a similar issue with the local shops. I live in Boulder, CO. and there was a single Moots in town that I could actually throw a leg over and it wasn't the right size. Fortunately, I am a 3 hour drive from the factory! I bought mine from Orange Peel in SBS. They could get anything I wanted as the factory is just up the road.

I used to live in Steamboat, so I have a certain connection with Moots. I wasn't interested in Carbon for the reasons already mentioned. I love the fact that my bike is bomb proof and I can have it refinished to look as good as new.

As far as the ride, it is like a Cadillac. Probably not as stiff and light as some of the carbon bikes out there, but it is sooo smooth. Like cmt says, it does everything well.

For what it is worth, I ride in a club with a bunch of guys that ride the latest carbon bikes. The Moots still gets the attention ;-)


----------

